# around when i should harvest



## NoGainNoLoss (May 4, 2006)

I had my plants for about 5-6 weeks some regs.When do u think flowering will start and when do u think flowering will end so i can harvest?


----------



## Mutt (May 4, 2006)

Well, Is this Indoor or outdoor. If Indoor:What lighting schedule do you have them on.


----------



## NoGainNoLoss (May 4, 2006)

my b outdoor


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2006)

Outdoors It depends on the strain, climate, etc wear do you
live by that I mean area like East Coast West Coast Etc. For 
Outdoors they should be ready by September or October.


----------



## NoGainNoLoss (May 4, 2006)

florida, strain is just some reg shit i dunno what it is lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2006)

Florida It should be ready by like I said September or October 
And the flowering will start some time in September and last 6 
weeks or so. Do you already know how you like your bud?


----------



## NoGainNoLoss (May 4, 2006)

how i like my bud? but cool thanks


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2006)

Like when do you like to act when your high like a body stone 
or a head high??? If you dont Know what Im talking about when 
She starts to flower take a bud off every week and then sample 
it and she what you like the best and when you find whats right 
harvest it Hope I Helped you out and a add to my rep would not 
hurt Thanks And Happy Growin Peace


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2006)

Any thing eles you want 
to Know before I leave???


----------

